# No one boat is NOT enough ...



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Anywone know where I can get my hands on some Cypress ... ? I'm following my heritage and building a pirogue ...

Photos to come, start to finish ... thanks guys.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Try M&G Sawmill in Huntsville or the local hardwood lumber yards -- Houston Hardwoods and Clarks Hardwood


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Here's a good resource for boat wood:

http://www.glen-l.com/resources/lumber-suppliers.html


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> I'm following my heritage and building a pirogue ...


:rotfl: Hand carved with your buck teeth no doubt! You're some kind of serious 'bout them divin ducks and Muscovies aint you...son!

Sent from my lap top using peck-n-type!


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

look on Southeasttexas.com under building materials. In the past, there were several sawyers listed on there that cut cypress. Good luck, that is beautiful wood.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I can get you what you want. It will be sawn green to your order and you'll have to sticker it and let it dry or I can give you the name of a guy that has a kiln.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Fantastic guys ... thanks a bunch. Really pretty stuff, some folks were tearing down an old cypress built barn in Houma a few years ago and I managed to get my hands on some planks for adirondacks but didn't have much left over ...

Harb ... naw man ... I just need something to fill full of beer and crawfish ... !


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Theres a guy named Troy Landry that might be able to help.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Not sure where you are located, but Acadian Hardwoods over in Rose City has some incredible Cypress plus other hardwoods. Great people to work with! gb

http://www.acadianhardwoods.com/


----------

